# Beers of Interest...



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

We have some decent discussion on beers here, recently the Dogfish Head. I have the 365 days of beer Page-A-Day calendar this year. Every now and then I save a page and place it into a pile of beers I think would be worth trying or pages I know I like. I signed up for the free electronic version of the calendar today (only 3 months into it), I figure I will share some of the in this thread. 
_ Copyright Workman Publishing, buy a Page-A-Day Calendar for yourself! _

URTHEL HIBERNUS QUENTUM ALE
Brewed in Ruiselede, Flanders, Belgium

A perfect combination of light but feisty maltiness and suavely delivered high-octane alcohol (9%/vol.) set the stage for this fine ale. Its bright, sweet yeast taste seeps pleasurably deep into the tongue. The beautiful, hazy, peach-colored body is an appropriate visual companion for the thick, off-white head. The surprise appearance of a natural sweetness reminiscent of new-growth twigs makes it seem as if the flavors are ripening with every sip. This is an outstanding triple ale.

-Matt-


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

If you want to try some of these beers you need to sign up for M. Jacksons beer of the month club. It is a little pricy but you get beers that aren't in the US. Some guys in my homebrew club get this and have shared, some of the beers are incredible and even with our great micrbrews, the flavors are not found in the US.

Cheers!
George


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

txmatt said:


> We have some decent discussion on beers here, recently the Dogfish Head. I have the 365 days of beer Page-A-Day calendar this year. Every now and then I save a page and place it into a pile of beers I think would be worth trying or pages I know I like. I signed up for the free electronic version of the calendar today (only 3 months into it), I figure I will share some of the in this thread.
> _ Copyright Workman Publishing, buy a Page-A-Day Calendar for yourself! _
> 
> URTHEL HIBERNUS QUENTUM ALE
> ...


Of the ones that you find you want to try, does it tell you how to obtain it? I guess you could always find it online. I don't know anything about ordering liquors and wines and such from other countries. Can you do it, legally anyway?

I know there's some states here that you can't ship any sort of liquor products from or get any liquor shipped into (is that still true?), don't know if the same is true for other countries. Virginia used to be one of the states that you couldn't ship into didn't it? I guess when you think about it, it's kinda like getting cuban cigars into a country where it's against the law.

I guess I could just sign up for the calendar..


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

I tried some Killians last night, not too bad but I still cannot stand beer...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

guess I have to go and buy the calendar first.. :r 

DON'T THEY GIVE AWAY ANYTHING ANYMORE??? LOL

Thanks George, I'm going to look into that. It might be something we do in the future, right now we're concentrating on building up a good stock pile of cigars. The herf made Frank and I both want some pretty expensive smokes. Hemingway short story..mmmmmm, love the size and taste of that little booger!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LSU_Stogie said:


> I tried some Killians last night, not too bad but I still cannot stand beer...


Might as well stick with the Schlitz then....


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Might as well stick with the Schlitz then....


lol...it wasn't too long that I remember praising "the beast"...just a few short years ago when I was in college, a case of Milwakees Best cost under $10, no questions asked. That brew and Mickey's Malt liquor got me through many-a-cram sessions late at night


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Has anyone here had Caffrey's Irish Ale? They don't import it anymore but it is still my favorite "beer". I had as much as I could on my last trip to England and still find myself constantly longing for it. Good stuff!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Has anyone here had Caffrey's Irish Ale? They don't import it anymore but it is still my favorite "beer". I had as much as I could on my last trip to England and still find myself constantly longing for it. Good stuff!


There is a good one you can get in the us called wexford cream ale. use to be made in wexford ireland but now made in britian.

it only comes in the tall cans and has the widget inside to give it a ready creamy head like a guiness.

if you cant get any, i can get my hands on a few cans.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> There is a good one you can get in the us called wexford cream ale. use to be made in wexford ireland but now made in britian.
> 
> if you cant get any, i can get my hands on a few cans.


THANKS GEORGE!

I am now officially on the hunt!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

My favorite beer is the one in my hand. 

I drink them all from Avery "the beast" 20+% alcohol to bud light and anything I can get my hands on in between.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Has anyone here had Caffrey's Irish Ale? They don't import it anymore but it is still my favorite "beer". I had as much as I could on my last trip to England and still find myself constantly longing for it. Good stuff!


Caffreys is one of my favorite beers! I'm fairly postitive you can still get it here. Do you like Worthingtons as well?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Caffreys is one of my favorite beers! I'm fairly postitive you can still get it here. Do you like Worthingtons as well?


Jeff,

I can't get Caffrey's anywhere anymore. Are you sure you can still get them!? If so, WE NEED TO TALK! 

Otherwise, I do like Worthington's as well as Smithwick's and a few others. Nothing has come close though to my long-lost Caffrey's.

J


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I can't get Caffrey's anywhere anymore. Are you sure you can still get them!? If so, WE NEED TO TALK!
> 
> ...


I think the importer quit carrying it last year. Should be impossible to find in the States although I did hear a rumour that it may be brought back.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I know there's some states here that you can't ship any sort of liquor products from or get any liquor shipped into (is that still true?), don't know if the same is true for other countries. Virginia used to be one of the states that you couldn't ship into didn't it?


I am almost positive you can order beer and wine and ship it to VA, you cannot do that with liquor because it is regulated and sold by the state of VA.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

1f1fan said:


> I am almost positive you can order beer and wine and ship it to VA, you cannot do that with liquor because it is regulated and sold by the state of VA.


We did alot of wine tasting at Christmas and my sister-in-law had trouble getting some wines to ship here. I'm not sure just what the trouble was but I'll ask her the next time I see her. It probably has to do with ABC also, I bet you probably can't ship anything in the state that they sell or something.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> We did alot of wine tasting at Christmas and my sister-in-law had trouble getting some wines to ship here. I'm not sure just what the trouble was but I'll ask her the next time I see her. It probably has to do with ABC also, I bet you probably can't ship anything in the state that they sell or something.


http://www.roanokewine.com/regulations.html
http://www.abc.state.va.us/licensing/directshipment.html

I don't know how up to date Russ Amrhein's information is there. Virginia had the law changed in 2003. The states that disallow shipping of alcohol are not allowed to ship to VA. Some states make this inter-state alcohol shipment a felony. BTW, Anhrein's wines are excellent and his winery is a great place to visit. If you're ever by Roanoke in the summer, check online to see if he is having any events there. The "beach bash" is a killer party with one of the homebrew clubs sometimes making some bubbly for the occasion.

One more thing. Shipping from reciprocal states (both allow interstate shipment) can be problematic if the box is transported through a non-reciprocal state. There have been cases when wine was essentially hijacked by a nonreciprocal state because they do not allow "in transit" of the wine either. Make sure the shipping company has experience with this.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Cigma, I am going out tomorrow and finding some cream ale for ya, so your now bigger package wont hit until next week. I got your cigars today, they look great and helped fill my empty humidor! I'll be smokin and photo'n and reviewing as you asked this week.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> Hey Cigma, I am going out tomorrow and finding some cream ale for ya, so your now bigger package wont hit until next week. I got your cigars today, they look great and helped fill my empty humidor! I'll be smokin and photo'n and reviewing as you asked this week.


George,

You're a prince among men.

I look forward to the drinks AND the reviews. Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I think the importer quit carrying it last year. Should be impossible to find in the States although I did hear a rumour that it may be brought back.


Just got word confirming our fears. :tg



Coors said:


> Thanks for your e-mail. We are always interested in hearing from our
> consumers.
> 
> At the present time, Caffrey's has been discontinued in the United
> ...


My guess is that they don't want it to compete with their other offerings. Which happen to taste like piss.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeff said:


> My guess is that they don't want it to compete with their other offerings. Which happen to taste like piss.


That's an astute assessment there Jeff. It's a sad world we live in.


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

As you said, any of the Dogfish head's, Harpoon or my newest personal favorite...Spaten Optimator. If you havent tried it make it a point to pick up a 6er. Very malty with an alcohol nose and warming effect.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

has anyone had the hopocity by Full Sail? It's the 2005 Brewmaster's Reserve mumbo jumbo, if you have please tell me what you think!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

full sail is a good brewery, havent tried the hop city, they dont ship to VA.

congrats on the first set of nanners


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

G'day mates 
My local pub here in San Diego(Callahan's pub & brewery) not only has 5-6 good house beers they also have 15 or so others all on tap. these range from bud to guiness with ipa's & reds in between every now & again they'll have cimay on tap It's a great beer while it lasts. anyway over the past 6 months my go to beer, has been Smithwick's.it's a good drinking beer made by Guiness .A red not too hoppy that what makes it so drinkable.also reminds me of the beers I used to drink in New Zealand. AAHH home .Smithwick's just came out in bottles but it's not quite like the draught beer but that goes for any beer thats bottled.BTW if you come to San Diego you need drop on by
CHEERS :al


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SDmate said:


> G'day mates
> My local pub here in San Diego(Callahan's pub & brewery) not only has 5-6 good house beers they also have 15 or so others all on tap. these range from bud to guiness with ipa's & reds in between every now & again they'll have cimay on tap It's a great beer while it lasts. anyway over the past 6 months my go to beer, has been Smithwick's.it's a good drinking beer made by Guiness .A red not too hoppy that what makes it so drinkable.also reminds me of the beers I used to drink in New Zealand. AAHH home .Smithwick's just came out in bottles but it's not quite like the draught beer but that goes for any beer thats bottled.BTW if you come to San Diego you need drop on by
> CHEERS :al


We might have to have a herf there, Larry9the manager) said it was OK.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

all you blokes better wait for me.I can see it now great beer, great smokes,
great food .we need to start workn larry now for a good ol discount we can bribe him with cigars


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I can't get Caffrey's anywhere anymore. Are you sure you can still get them!? If so, WE NEED TO TALK!
> 
> ...


Hey man, if you get stuck I could always send you a small "Care Package" from Australia, there's not much in the way of beer you can't get here. Caff's is a great beer and on the available list, pretty sure anyway.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SDmate said:


> G'day mates
> My local pub here in San Diego(Callahan's pub & brewery) not only has 5-6 good house beers they also have 15 or so others all on tap. these range from bud to guiness with ipa's & reds in between every now & again they'll have cimay on tap It's a great beer while it lasts. anyway over the past 6 months my go to beer, has been Smithwick's.it's a good drinking beer made by Guiness .A red not too hoppy that what makes it so drinkable.also reminds me of the beers I used to drink in New Zealand. AAHH home .Smithwick's just came out in bottles but it's not quite like the draught beer but that goes for any beer thats bottled.BTW if you come to San Diego you need drop on by
> CHEERS :al


I'm sure you woulda had the odd Monteith's wouldn't ya? :al


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> I'm sure you woulda had the odd Monteith's wouldn't ya? :al


You betcha mate, got my wife hooked on it even before we were married
now she can't drink lite beer
BTW just so ya know I'm not completely cutoff. Trader Joe's which is sort of a tready grocery store here in socal, stocks Kiwi beer, Monteith's, Lion Red & your local beer Speight's. So if want I it I can get it. 
CHEERS mate :al


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SDmate said:


> You betcha mate, got my wife hooked on it even before we were married
> now she can't drink lite beer
> BTW just so ya know I'm not completely cutoff. Trader Joe's which is sort of a tready grocery store here in socal, stocks Kiwi beer, Monteith's, Lion Red & your local beer Speight's. So if want I it I can get it.
> CHEERS mate :al


Man thats good, I live closer to NZ than you and I struggle to get these beers, some places keep it but only in small quantities. I guess they don't want to show up the Aussie beers, don't get me wrong their are some good aussie beers (well Ok anyway  ) but most of them are like having sex in a canoe :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

G'day mate 
speakin of aussie beer imported Fosters is only 10 bucks a 12 pack.Foster's Australian for beer, yeah it's brewed & imported from Canada.I think it tastes better than the aussie stuff either that or my taste buds are goin south
Early on when the Outback Steakhouse's opened up you could get Castlemaine XXXX , Carlton & few others, but after America's cup left San diego, so did the beers. I asked them why they said Foster's is only aussie beer American's know about. that "Foster's" aussie for beer ad campaign was huge & still goin on,


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

SDmate said:


> G'day mate
> speakin of aussie beer imported Fosters is only 10 bucks a 12 pack.Foster's Australian for beer, yeah it's brewed & imported from Canada.I think it tastes better than the aussie stuff either that or my taste buds are goin south
> Early on when the Outback Steakhouse's opened up you could get Castlemaine XXXX , Carlton & few others, but after America's cup left San diego, so did the beers. I asked them why they said Foster's is only aussie beer American's know about. that "Foster's" aussie for beer ad campaign was huge & still goin on,


Man I think your taste buds must be going south, I thought the only reason they exported that Fosters stuff is becuase no body here would drink it :r . Its amazing how popular that stuff is OS but hardly anybody here will touch it.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Alright, thought I would post an interesting combo I enjoyed last night. A punch champion and a Pilsner.

Both seemed to compliment each other well and created a balance with the spice in the cigar and the hops.

take it for what it's worth.....

cheers!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Ashamed to admit this so I will do it 12 step style:

Hi, my name is Matt and I like Iron City beer in the aluminum bottle.

 


Most American macro-lager macro-pils just don't do it for me; but that Iron City stuff has a richer and more complex flavor than anything coming from A. Bush, Coors, or Miller; and its still inexpensive like them. My Uncle sent a dozen of the bottles down to Texas with my parents and I will need to find more before the really hot Texas Summer begins; the stuff is very refreshing. Its definitely not a beer I would pair with a cigar or have at the dinner table, but it works really well for drinking while grilling or other outdoor activity. Might work with burgers or brats as well.

-Matt-


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Matt! I like the Iron Aluminum beer too! I tried to get Crosby & Baker to buy a bunch of those botles for home brewers but the cost would be around $15 wholesale! Ouch!!!

Save the bottles, I want to use them for homebrew! I'll make it worth your while. We cant get them in Virginia yet.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Trying Dogfish Head Aprihop tonight; good stuff!



http://www.dogfish.com said:


> A serious India Pale Ale brewed with real apricots and finished with whole-leaf Amarillo and Warrior hops.
> 7% ABV 55 IBU
> Available March 1st each year


A 6'er of Dogfish Head's Raison D'Etre or 60 Minute IPA is money better spent than a 4 pack of this seasonal, however it is a great change of pace and a must try for hopheads.

-Matt-


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Im on a "russian/Latvian" beer kick right now. this is my current fav. 
Aldaris Porteris


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

Had some Hite last night. Imported from Korea. Its an ale taste kinda like a bud and coors mix. Not as good as some of the beers mentioned here.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 2, 2005)

Right now my two favorites are Brooklyn Brown Ale bottled and New Castle Dark Ale from the tap.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Trying Dogfish Head Aprihop tonight; good stuff!
> 
> A 6'er of Dogfish Head's Raison D'Etre or 60 Minute IPA is money better spent than a 4 pack of this seasonal, however it is a great change of pace and a must try for hopheads.
> 
> -Matt-


I really like the Aprihop as well, and it is even better on tap. Surprised me how nicely the apricot character came through without disturbing the balance of the APA too much.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmm.... I like Peroni Gran Riserva... a very hoppy/malty (lager?) beer from Italy... yummy.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Lumpold said:


> Hmmm.... I like Peroni Gran Riserva... a very hoppy/malty (lager?) beer from Italy... yummy.


I'll take some free....doh' wrong thread


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

River City Beer and Seafood Festival is this weekend. Their idea of good beer is budweiser, amstel light, and other crap beer you can buy at a discount at walmart. But hey, for $25 you get unlimited refills.

I think I will pass on this one.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

cheap beer= u


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I'll take some free....doh' wrong thread


 Try Here


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

MrINMENSO said:


> lol...it wasn't too long that I remember praising "the beast"...just a few short years ago when I was in college, a case of Milwakees Best cost under $10, no questions asked. That brew and Mickey's Malt liquor got me through many-a-cram sessions late at night


mickeys...

the grenades rock.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Lumpold said:


> Try Here


Thanks but no pics, I wish I could find more foriegn beer imported. I like trying other then German, and Domestic.


----------

